# CMR race pics from last weekend. (CAW)



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have Randy's jersey one...our new ones aren't here yet.


http://kenhill.smugmug.com/Other/CMR-CAW/11873759_Kg37U#839935591_yAukd-A-LB

http://kenhill.smugmug.com/Other/CMR-CAW/11873759_Kg37U#839934450_2cwLC-A-LB


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a LOT of pictures! How much are they to buy? Might would get one or 2 for the calender next year.


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

Is that is Crossville Tennessee? If so.... Heck that's my old stomping grounds. I Graduated from CCHS in 1991.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jayoung08 said:


> Is that is Crossville Tennessee? If so.... Heck that's my old stomping grounds. I Graduated from CCHS in 1991.


No the race was at CAW in N. Carolina.


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought that I would've heard of something like that. Crossville's grown so much anything's possible.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Jon...the pics are a $1.22 each I think. I am buying about 20 of them next week. I think he got some great ones of me racing. My KQ ran very strong. I was happy with it. I wished I would have won....but 2nd place wasn't too bad I don't guess. Hopefully the next race I will run better.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Awesome.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Awesome.



Thanks....just wait until the end of this year....it will be an FCP King Quad :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Those are some GREAT Pics:rockn:

Glad the KQ did well for ya also!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks...it ran very well.


----------

